# NWN: Hordes of the Underdark Expansion Update Problem



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi everyone. I own NeverWinter Nights Gold with the Hordes of the Underdark expansion installed on top of that. Last night, I had to fix my game by downloading a new driver. I hadn't yet installed Hordes of the Underdark because I thought that it may have been causing some of the problems that I was experiencing before I fixed the game. The new video card driver fixed the issue. Now, I'm experiencing another issue that comes up from time to time. I'm having problems updating. I get the following message when I try to update:



> The patching system was updated successfully.
> Your game version is: 1.64everwinterNights\NWN.8062 English
> 
> Pinging: nwpatch.bioware.com
> ...


I tried going into Safe Mode, deleting all my temporary files, cleared the cache, cookies, etc. It doesn't help. I've restarted and everything but it just keeps giving me this error! I really do not want to manually update my game because the last time I did this I couldn't tell which patch was for my game and it screwed my game up. Does anyone know how to fix this or do I just have to wait till later? I realize this may be a server problem but it happens so often when updating NeverWinter Nights that I'm beginning to think it's a problem with my own computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

Well i have neverwinter nights platinum  anyways i highly suggest a manual installation of the patch( 1.64 i thinkk) the game works well other wise right? its just the patch you want. go here http://nwn.bioware.com/support/patch.html
depending on and download the 1.64 patch 
if you only have NWN installed and no expansion download Original NWN 
(English) but if you install hordes expansion after it brings you back to 1.59 and you have to download the hordes patch NWN: Hordes of the Underdark 
(English) well im not sure how badly you mess up your game already but the problem doesn't seem to be your computer but probably the autoupdate file is not available so just download the righ patch or unistall the whole game and save the saved games and reinstall NWN then hordes then install hordes patch and ya done


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

JustSomeGuy1 said:


> Well i have neverwinter nights platinum  anyways i highly suggest a manual installation of the patch( 1.64 i thinkk) the game works well other wise right? its just the patch you want. go here http://nwn.bioware.com/support/patch.html
> depending on and download the 1.64 patch
> if you only have NWN installed and no expansion download Original NWN
> (English) but if you install hordes expansion after it brings you back to 1.59 and you have to download the hordes patch NWN: Hordes of the Underdark
> (English) well im not sure how badly you mess up your game already but the problem doesn't seem to be your computer but probably the autoupdate file is not available so just download the righ patch or unistall the whole game and save the saved games and reinstall NWN then hordes then install hordes patch and ya done


My game isn't messed up at all. There's nothing wrong with it. I just simply want to patch it to fix any known bugs before playing it. That's highly recommended anyways. I'd really rather not manually download the update cause last time I did that, it screwed up my game. This is a fresh install and I don't want to screw it up again. Is it possible that maybe the update will work later when the servers are less busy or whatever?


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

i just tried mine again and the auto update is working for me maybe your firewall is on?


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

JustSomeGuy1 said:


> i just tried mine again and the auto update is working for me maybe your firewall is on?


Yeah, my firewall is on. It was also on when it got the earlier updates and it did fine. Besides, I don't normally turn off my firewalls considering the dangers of hackers and such.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Well, I just tried to update again at 4:30 in the morning. Internet traffic should be pretty low right now but I'm still getting the error. So I doubt it has anything to do with the servers being busy. Of course, it could be but I doubt it. Maybe I'm wrong I don't know.

Anyway, I am also getting an error message when clicking Update in NeverWinter Nights Launcher. I've attatched a screenshot of the error.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

*bump*


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

I am attempting to post the quoted message in the NeverWinter Night's support forum but it isn't letting me right now. I decided to also post a quote of it here so you all have more information to possibly help me fix my game:



> Game Version: 1.64.8062
> Game Language: English
> Processor Manufacturer: Intel
> Processor Type: Pentium 4
> ...


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

ok heres a suggestion go to multiplayer and make an account with the name password and then register it with the email you get then go to http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/ then i think you can sign in with the same account name and pass you made for the game then go to the NWN/SoU/HotU Technical Support (Self-Help) forum and try posting it there


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

DUDE like seriously im stuuuuuuuuuupid you dont have to be worried for now you have the latest patch installed i just dont know why your getting all thatextra mumbo jumbo so play for now there a beta relesae on another patch but its probabaly not going to be official for at leat a month so have fun : D


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

JustSomeGuy1 said:


> DUDE like seriously im stuuuuuuuuuupid you dont have to be worried for now you have the latest patch installed i just dont know why your getting all thatextra mumbo jumbo so play for now there a beta relesae on another patch but its probabaly not going to be official for at leat a month so have fun : D


I have the latest patch installed? I had no idea. lol.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

ya u do but i dont understand that error your getting with the update maybe when the next one will come out it wont screw up but if it does you no who to call.... ghost busters : P


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

JustSomeGuy1 said:


> ya u do but i dont understand that error your getting with the update maybe when the next one will come out it wont screw up but if it does you no who to call.... ghost busters : P


Thanks for letting me know. I went ahead and started playing it again. Anyway, my computer is starting run low on RAM and so one thing I do to help my game run better is I close out everything in Task Manager under my username but explorer.exe and the Task Manager process. This helps the game to run really cause it doesn't have to compete with the other programs running in the background for memory and processor power.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

ALso if you end task your programs there still might be ram around if you would want to you can go on www.download.com and find a free program that frees up ram. theres alot of them out their and there are some good ones free. just a suggestion.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

also maybe you nknow when you endtask everything if your running the game right and go to task manager if you right click the .exe for nwn i forgot what is was and set pirority to high or realtime it might run faster ucz im runnign it on max graphics except for the anitliasing or w/e.


----------



## JustSomeGuy1 (Oct 2, 2004)

argh school


----------

